# TFFGivesBooks - 2012 (Year 2!)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

​Hello again everyone! Commissar Ploss here, your eccentric Senior Mod, and Owner of TheFoundingFields.com! 

Last year, i set out on a quest with my charity drive TFFGivesBooks. It was a drive to help supply books from Black Library (the publishing division of Games Workshop) to kids who otherwise wouldn't be able to buy/acquire them for themselves. It was a hearty attempt stimulate the growth and visibility of the books we love to read as well as doing something helpful for the community. I'm happy to say that we succeeded! 

Thanks to your help and the help of my friends in the wargaming industry, we were able to raise $1550 to purchase books for those less fortunate. I then successfully delivered the check and several boxes of donated books to shelters and charities around the Chicago area, where i grew up as a kid. 

Well, i'm happy to say that TFFGivesBooks is coming back for a second year.  I'm starting earlier this year to hopefully be able to raise a bit more for kids in the Indianapolis area this time. I've recently moved to Indiana and have noticed the deplorable situation regarding reading material in this area.

So with the success of 2011 i'm bringing TFFGivesBooks back for Year 2! :drinks:

I would appreciate anything that you can donate, be it $5 or $500 anything helps.  

Simply go over to the page on TheFoundingFields.com here: TFFGivesBooks - 2012 and using the ChipIn widget, simply click "Chip In" to donate via Paypal. It's secure, fast and easy.

With your help, I'll be able to get the books we love sooo much into the hands of those who don't have access to them. 

cheers!

David "Commissar" Ploss


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've set the ball rolling...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

newt_e said:


> I've set the ball rolling...


cheers to you my friend! :drinks:

CP


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a book I wish to donate...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

jamesknouse said:


> I have a book I wish to donate...


sure. which one? 

CP


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I couldn't part with any of my Black Library books just yet, but I will be chipping in on Friday! Every young mind should be exposed to the 41st Millenium.

Iechyd da! :drinks:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Cambrius said:


> I couldn't part with any of my Black Library books just yet, but I will be chipping in on Friday! Every young mind should be exposed to the 41st Millenium.
> 
> Iechyd da! :drinks:


cheers mate.  :drinks:

CP


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I will happily donate some cash as soon as I have sorted my bank account Brother


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Grokfog said:


> I will happily donate some cash as soon as I have sorted my bank account Brother


I appreciate your support, Brother.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Perfect timing, I was looking for someone on the site to see about donating my WH40K books, of which I have the following:
-Space Wolves Omnibus's 1 and 2
-Grey Knights Omnibus
-Ultramarines Omnibus
-Blood Angels Omnibus
-Inquisition Wars/Jaq Draco Omnibus (I'll have to double-check if I still have this one)
-Eisenhorn Omnibus
-Ravenor Omnibus
-Titanicus

Unfortunately, the rest are all ebooks. Let me know when you need em' and the address to ship them to. Sounds like a great cause and one I'd love to support.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Perfect timing, I was looking for someone on the site to see about donating my WH40K books, of which I have the following:
> -Space Wolves Omnibus's 1 and 2
> -Grey Knights Omnibus
> -Ultramarines Omnibus
> ...


thanks mate.  i'll send you a PM with the details.

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Are there any restrictions on books to donate? 

I may have a few scifi novels somewhere, but they are not BL. Is that an issue?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i would prefer books from BL in good condition. However, if the books are in new or very lightly used condition, i will accept them for donation. 

CP


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I clicked on the link and I get a black page with red lettering, "Stop SOPA".

And...that's it. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Cambrius said:


> I clicked on the link and I get a black page with red lettering, "Stop SOPA".
> 
> And...that's it. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


18/11/12 is the date for the SOPA blackout in the U.S

Some info about the protest

Info on SOPA


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Huh...that was news to me. Thank you, Dawnstar. 

I fully support the protest and will make my donation once we have returned to our regularly scheduled bread and circuses.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks mate.  sorry about that. This whole SOPA thing has miffed me and i decided that i wanted to participate in the protest. the Site will be back up tomorrow. I appreciate you wanting to donate! 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The site isn't blacked out anymore. We're back up and running now. 

CP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've bunged in $5 for now, I'll try chip in the odd few bucks here and there as the year goes on. And if I remember later in the year I'll send you out a care package of the BL books I'm unlikely to ever read


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i appreciate it mate.  that's very kind of you! cheers!

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Remember, if you'd care to make a donation, no matter how large or small head on over to TheFoundingFields.com and on the menu bar under the website name, click "TFF Gives Books"

cheers! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got back to work. 

I can start throwing money at you again as of the end of the week.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I just got back to work.
> 
> I can start throwing money at you again as of the end of the week.


hahahaha cheers! i look forward to bathing in it. :laugh:

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well there's your first fifty. 

Don't drown in the tub now will you?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers mate.  I'll try not to! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

speaking of donations, we've hit a plateau! Head on over HERE to bunge in a few bucks. cheers!

CP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't really afford it, but another $5 isn't going to make a difference to whether I can eat or not


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Can't really afford it, but another $5 isn't going to make a difference to whether I can eat or not


hahaha, thanks mate.  i appreciate it!

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for trailing off mate, got car rego coming up and I need a whole new set of tyres.  

I'll be back onto it asap.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Sorry for trailing off mate, got car rego coming up and I need a whole new set of tyres.
> 
> I'll be back onto it asap.


no problem broski, real life happens!  don't fret!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Would love to chip in but I do have a very big problem with paypal. Is there any other method in which I could chip in?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm... ChipIn uses paypal only. and actually i don't think you have to set up an account. you can use a card or something methinks. i've never had a problem with Paypal, they always fix every issue i ever present to them... I'll see if there's something. i can probably take a check lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just as an update. Last year we benefited children in the Chicago area, to much success and thank-you's. This year, as I've since moved from my beloved Chicago to a new state, i've gotten in contact with a couple different organizations around the Indianapolis area, which is the closest major city to where i currently live within the state of Indiana. They have been very receptive of my plans and ideas and have pledged to follow my directions with the donations. So! I again, ask for your help this year, and together we can really help out a lot of children get some reading material in their hands and experience the joy of reading a book.

You can follow this link to donate securely: http://thefoundingfields.chipin.com/tffgivesbooks-2012

thanks to all who help out this go round. :drinks:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a little bump to remind people that this is still ongoing.  Could really use your donations!!! thanks everyone!

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

When is the cutoff? Or will it just run through the year?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it runs through December 22nd. 

CP


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I've got a lot of paypal issieus is there any chance I can donate with Ideal? cuz i realy am Interested in making some donations troughout the year.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i don't know how that would be possible... i could simply send you an invoice if you want for the desired amount, and it's payable through major credit cards i think, but i don't have any dealings with any of the banks that use iDEAL, since they're all based in the Netherlands... I'll keep checking to see if there is another way we can do something...

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'll look at setting up something through gofundme.com


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The GoFundMe.com link is here: http://www.gofundme.com/hc2ks it's through WePay, which is not paypal, so that gives you another avenue to donate.  cheers gents.

unfortunately they do charge a higher fee for direct donations... 3.5%... but i'll deal with that.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

As stated above, yes, i double-posted, but what of it?! lol We've now got two open lines of donation available for people:

A NON-PAYPAL option: http://www.gofundme.com/hc2ks

A PAYPAL option: http://thefoundingfields.com/tffgivesbooks-2012/

We've stalled out heavily on donations... I know it's rough out there, but every little bit helps.  cheers!

CP


----------

